# 1980 diamondback



## birdzgarage (Mar 28, 2019)

Just got this from the original owner this morning.it will clean up really nice.then it may be up for grabs.







It's got the rare double drop out forks and a very low serial number.i have the correct seat and brake caliper for it in my stash.


----------



## mongeese (Mar 29, 2019)

Put that seat in the special filing cabinet.


----------



## dave429 (Apr 7, 2019)

Love to see it once its cleaned up and set up proper.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 8, 2019)

It turned out nice with a quick clean up and replacing some incorrect parts.now it's for sale.ill post it later.


----------



## nycet3 (Apr 19, 2019)

Very nice. 
I have a 1980 as well.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 19, 2019)

Thats nice!


----------

